# Clamp carriers/ racks



## PDAWOODWORK (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey All,
I run a small production shop, we make a lot of cutting boards and serving pieces for hotel and restaurant groups. Over the past 6 months production has increased significantly, just this year we have done over 500 glued up boards. I glue up my panels with pipe clamps and cauls, and even with the crazy number of clamps I have, it is still a tedious process.
Ive been looking into some ways to speed up this process a bit, and have come across these clamp racks and clamp carriers. Doucet and JLT are pretty much the only companies I've found that make these kind of systems. Seems to be a rather niche market. I was wondering if anyone has had some experience with these things or any insight into other options

Cheers
Josh


----------



## AlmostRetired (Jun 11, 2016)

Ever thought about making a large scale jig of some kind? I was making a few a week for a bit and got a hair up my @$$ and made this. Made easy work of the job with a little tweaking.



















Good luck and congrats on a growing business.
Roger


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

500 dang, how about a rotating pneumatic clamping jig? http://www.jamesltaylor.com/5_section_dp


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can pick them up cheap at auctions. There
are manual ones and pneumatic ones. If you
have the space and will to move the machine to
your shop it could be a great solution for you.

Check out radio frequency gluing as well. You
put the clamps on, zap the glue-with the 
machine for 2 minutes or whatever, take 
the clamps off and move on to the next glue-up.
The machine heats up the wood which cures
rf-compatible glue.

I have a Plano clamp which is kind of fussy to
set up for a given width but once it is set up
clamping goes very well. It clamps the faces
flat as well, like cauls, so less machining after
is needed. There's a knockoff made by Peachtree
that looks identical.

Pneumatic cylinders are not very costly. If you're
up to doing a little engineering a flat welded or
80/20 frame with cylinders on one side and a
movable fence on the other could take the clamp
handle turning out of your process.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> You can pick them up cheap at auctions.
> - Loren


This.
I wouldn't even consider buying a clamp carrier or rack new. 
Either auctions, or used machinery places/sites. You can find them in pretty decent shape for a fraction of the price of new.
I've got an 18' JLT for longer glueups up against a wall, and a JLT 12' Carrier. Good solid units. Nothing wrong with Doucet either. Very similar systems and clamps. Side by side quality from what I've seen/used.
Lobo is another name/manufacturer. I can't speak of the quality of their machines.


----------

